# Small Mods We Did To Make The Kids A Little More Comfortable



## leisurej (Mar 28, 2010)

We have a 12 year old daughter who is entering the modest stage. So we put up two curtains: as you enter the camper one is on the left and one on the right. This way she can pull the curtain, lock the outside door and get dressed. I've found that I used it when getting out of the shower! A little extra space!!! I used two shower liners and two spring shower rods. It works great. It only fell once when the kids were playing and fell in to the one in front of their bunks.

Also I found this towel rack at the Container Store (My favorite store). It has two bungee cords that run vertical with 3 plastic rods for towels. Towels stayed hung up while we drove. This was great for wet bathing suits and wet towels.


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

That is a great idea. I was wondering where you 'get changed' in the 250 lol. Guess I will find out this weekend


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

It's nice in the 5th wheel in that there is a curtain type sliding door between the living room and the bedroom and also a pull curtain around the bed so you could have privacy both ways. My self and most people that stay with us don't care that much







but it's nice to have.


----------

